# Lifan vs Predator



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm going to be doing an engine swap soon and was wondering which would be the better choice. The predator 212cc or a Lifan engine. I know you guys all do the predator 212cc but has anyone done a Lifan?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The Greyhound engines that Harbor Freight had before they switched to the Predator engines were made by Lifan. I never saw any complaints about those.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have 3 greyhound / lifan 6.5hp engines in service and one 11hp engine. All have run very well the oldest one has been in service for 4 or 5 years. While these don't used extensively they all have quite a few trouble free hours on them. I don't know who makes the predator engine it may be Lifan.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

CarlB said:


> I have 3 greyhound / lifan 6.5hp engines in service and one 11hp engine. All have run very well the oldest one has been in service for 4 or 5 years. While these don't used extensively they all have quite a few trouble free hours on them. I don't know who makes the predator engine it may be Lifan.


Loncin. same company makes all the new Toro engines.


----------

